# Lizards > General Geckos >  Got Black (with olive highlights)?

## Kara

Some of the offspring from one of our melanistic Tokay projects.  :Very Happy:

----------


## wildlifewarrior

Whoa those things look great!!!


~mike

----------


## cueball

Wow...just wow :eek: 


Awesome pic of the BEST looking geckos I have ever seen. Rangi just got replaced  :Cool:

----------


## Laooda

That's it!   I know your over there with a giant tub of RITT dye... dippin those lil' fellas in ...   :Razz:  

Unreal...  Tooooooo  Kool! :Wink:

----------


## Kara

> That's it!   I know your over there with a giant tub of RITT dye... dippin those lil' fellas in ...


Can't you wait till a thread has *at least* 10 posts before you go givin' away all my secrets?!?!?!!?

SHEESH!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Wink: 

K~

----------


## Laooda

> Can't you wait till a thread has *at least* 10 posts before you go givin' away all my secrets?!?!?!!?
> 
> SHEESH!  
> 
> 
> 
> K~


OOps!  My bad!  :eek:    :Wink:

----------


## ZEKESMOM

Those are really awesome :Cool:

----------


## JLC

Thems some crazy lookin' cuties you got there!

----------


## Evan Jamison

Man Kara, what color of tokay don't you guys have?  Those lil' devils are shweet!!

-Evan

----------


## cassandra

I love animals that have perma-devilish grins. =)

----------


## xdeus

Wow, I love black herps!  Those are incredible.   :Sweeet:

----------


## rabernet

Awesome! They are stunning, Kara!

----------


## steveo

One word..............STUNNING!  :Cool:

----------


## Vomitore

Curious ... How are their temperments? Are they like other tokays?

----------


## Kara

> Curious ... How are their temperments? Are they like other tokays?


Pretty darn friendly.  Skittish at first, but we handle all of the Tokays we produce from the time they hatch & they tame down very well.

K~

----------


## Schlyne

I love them  :Smile:

----------

